# How Many Calculators Can I Bring to the Exam?



## Arjay (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone.

I'm reviewing for the FE and trying to search online for info if I can bring 2 approved calculators during the exam.

I have the HP35s which is RPN and the Casio FX115Es which is Algebraic.  Right now, I would say about 65% of the functions, I do it faster in HP using RPN mode but there are still things I can do easier on 115Es.  If I can bring both in the exam, then thats ok but in case I have to choose only one, then I have to decide which one to use while reviewing.

Does anyone know any information about this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

According to the NCEES Examinee Guide (http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_December-2016.pdf), you are allowed only one calculator into the testing room for the FE exam



> You are allowed to bring one NCEES-approved calculator into the testing room. You may store spare calculators and covers with your personal belongings. To review the list of approved calculators, visit ncees.org/exams/calculator


Edit:

Be sure to check and recheck the Examinee Guide often so you are up to date on changes: http://ncees.org/exams/examinee-guide/


----------



## Arjay (Feb 15, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> According to the NCEES Examinee Guide (http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_December-2016.pdf), you are allowed only one calculator into the testing room for the FE exam
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Be sure to check and recheck the Examinee Guide often so you are up to date on changes: http://ncees.org/exams/examinee-guide/


Hi Matt.  Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 15, 2017)

No problem. Good luck on the exam.


----------

